# IPV4 im Kernel unvollständig?

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

nach diversen Schwierigkeiten bei der Installation auf einem Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo bin ich jetzt bis zu diesem Fehler vorgedrungen:

```
...

eth0:

eth0: dhcpd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: open_socket: Address familiy not supported by protocoll

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: send_raw_packet: Bad file descriptor

eth0: timed out

eth0: probing for an IPV4LL address

eth0: checking 169.254.55.153 is available on attached networks

eth0: send_arp: Bad file descriptor

eth0: ERROR: Cannot start netmount as nwet.eth0 could not start...

...
```

Anscheinend ist die Unterstützung für IPV4 nicht vollständig im Kernel. Die Forensuche brachte Unix_Domain_Socket und Packet_Socket & TCP/IP Networking hervor, die sind aber aktiviert. Brauche ich noch etwas?

ifconfig eth0:

```
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:03:0d:4a:98:d3

BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500 Metric:1

....
```

Das ist doch eine IPV6-Adresse, oder?

Wie komme ich auf IPV4? Oder bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?

uhai

PS: Bei 64bit-Kernel gibt dmesg wohl keine Auskunft, aber wie frage ich mcelog ab? Da müsste doch der Fehler auftauchen, oder?

----------

## ScytheMan

scheint mir eher eine macadresse zu sein.

----------

## uhai

Kann auch sein.

In der Ausgabe von ifconfig eth0 müsste aber eine Zeile inet und ggfs. auch eine inet6 auftauchen, oder?

Die fehlt bei meiner eth0... Also ist das IPV4 nicht vorhanden, oder?

uhai

----------

## firefly

oder die Karte ist noch nicht konfiguriert.

Denn bei einer konfigurierten und "laufenden" Karte steht in der ifconfig ausgabe folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> inet addr:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  Bcast:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  Mask:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

 

und

 *Quote:*   

> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

 

Das wichtigste ist hier das UP, Das bedeutet, dass die Karte Netzwerkpakete bearbeiten kann.

----------

## uhai

manuell das Standardgateway angegeben:

```
route add default gw <router-IP>

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
```

Jetzt hat eth0 auf einmal eine PIV6 Adresse und ist up. Warum keine IPV4-Adresse?

```
ifconfig eth0

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:03:0d....

          inet6 addr: fe80:203:....

          UP BRADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 METRIC:!

....
```

Trotzdem kann ich meinen Router nicht anpingen:

```
ping 192.168.0.1

connect: Network is unreachable
```

Da fehlt doch die IPV4-Unterstützung im Kernel, oder?

uhai

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck nochma in deinen Kernel, dir fehlen da garantiert ein paar Sachen im Kernel.

Sebastian

----------

## firefly

ihm fehlt garnichts im kernel, dass device wird nur nicht konfiguriert, wiso auch immer.

probier mal folgendes:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.20/24
```

danach sollte der ping funktionieren. Wenn ja, dann wird bei dir eth0 beim starten nicht konfiguriert.

----------

## uhai

ok, Du hast recht, jetzt pinge ich den Router an. Den DNS findet er wohl nicht, www.gentoo.org pingt er jedenfalls nicht an.

Mein Router (DLINK655) ist der DHCP, von der alten Kiste aus kann ich ja auch ins Netz.

In meiner /etc/conf.d/net sieht es so aus:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.2")
```

Keine neuen Fehlermeldungen (ist wie oben beschrieben) Was hindert dann die Konfiguration?

uhai

----------

## firefly

was kommt wenn du

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 machst?

----------

## uhai

Die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie beim Booten.

- Open Socket: Address familiy not supported by protocoll

- send_raw_packet: Bad file descriptor

- send_arp: Bad file descriptor

uhai

----------

## firefly

ok muss meine letzte aussage revidieren, dir fehlt anscheinend doch was im kernel. Und scheinbar ist es folgende option:

CONFIG_PACKET(Networking -> Networking options -> Packet socket).

----------

## uhai

Packet_Socket ist aktiviert. Unix_Domain_Socket ebenfalls. Siehe erstes Posting hier von mir. Ich versuche ja schon eine Weile den Fehler selbst zu finden.

uhai

----------

## firefly

schonmal einen anderen dhcp client probiert?

----------

## uhai

schwierig, ohne Internet kein emerge...

uhai

----------

## firefly

indem du dir erstmal eine feste ip einstellst.

```
config_eth0="<deine ip>/24"

routes_eth0="default via <ip des routers>"

dns_servers_eth0="<ip des routers>"
```

----------

## toralf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eth0: ERROR: Cannot start netmount as nwet.eth0 could not start...
> ```
> ...

 

Auch wenn evtl. völlig OT aber wiese nwet.eth0 ?

----------

## uhai

Bin schon wieder betriebsblind, sorry.

Klar, so gehts. Kann ich meinen dhcpcd in den Debug-Modus versetzen? Ich bekomme hier keine logs, warum eth0 nicht konfiguriert wird.

@toralf: Ich schreibe die Meldungen vom Laptop ab und tippe Sie hier wieder ein. Ein Schreibfehler... Leioder nicht die Ursache...

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, es läuft und ich kann arbeiten...

Dennoch wüßte ich gerne, warum der dhcpcd hier nicht richtig arbeitet und wie ich das ändern kann. Ich bin ein sturer Prinzipienreiter!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Log-Output erhöhe und wo ich die Logs auf einem 64bit-System finde? Irgendwo habe ich den Hinweis gefunden, dass dmesg nicht benutzt wird, sondern mcelog. Wohin logt denn der, unter /var/log find eich hier nämlich nichts...

uhai

----------

